# crawfish from HEB good deal or not?



## dazelr (May 6, 2010)

went to HEB and saw that they had crawfish this weekend for $1.49 lb. i checked all around town (hillmans, discount, 517 seafood) and prices ranged from $2.39-$2.59. has anyone tried HEBs crawfish, whats the skinny?


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

A buddy and family bought 2 bags from HEB last wkd. He said they got the bottom bag from 1 pallet that was medium-small size crawdads... then grabbed another bag from a fresh pallet which was mostly big big boys. Had no complaints.


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

I have always had good luck with the HEB mud bugs


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

boiled 6 sacks last weekend...good size but PURGE them very well!!!!


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Just look at the size. I bought one from HEB last weekend for 1.49 and they were really small. My fault though -- I waited too late and got one of the last sacks. I usually just stick with Hillmans.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Got some from HEB last weekend for 1.99/lb. They were small to medium. HEB bugs have always come pretty dirty in my experience. You definitely want to rinse them thoroughly.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

purge well as stated above and look at the bottom of the sacks

if there are alot of smashed ones pass


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I bought several sacks over several weekends last year when they were .99 per pound.
Size was good and they were tasty. No complaints. 
Not sure how they are this year.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Everyone down on the bayou is SHOCKED to hear HEB has crawfish for $1.49/lb. Price over there right now is +$2.50 for live.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

We got some the other night from heb. Mixed for 99 cents a lb at beechnut and beltway. The average size was really good. Bugs needed some purging for sure but there weren't many dead and the size and price were good.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Got the last two bags from them a couple weeks ago. They were the only ones in town that had any. All were perfect size and had maybe 5% dead. I would get them without any worry.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

SwampRat said:


> Everyone down on the bayou is SHOCKED to hear HEB has crawfish for $1.49/lb. Price over there right now is +$2.50 for live.


SwampRat, they've been running around a $1.25 over here for a while, I guess it's just according to who your getting them from. I do know prices are gonna jump for Good Friday. We've got a big family boil to go to today but I haven't heard what they were paying for them.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

for all of you wallyworld regulars, i saw an ad in the galveston paper yesterday saying that they had 'em for $1.49, too.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Roger, gonna have to check my sources again...Maybe there were hitting the beer a little early and got confused between what is live crawfish and what was the price of gas last yr.

Nonetheless, I sure would like some basin crawfish today... (and tomorrow wouldn't be bad either)...

Have a good one!


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Where are the HEB crawfish from? Maybe Thailand.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Just bought a sack from the HEB in Livingston and they look good.


----------



## icspts (Feb 25, 2011)

railman said:


> Where are the HEB crawfish from? Maybe Thailand.


 I was told from Louisiana...Picking up 2 bags today I'll look!!!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Just pick up a sack from HEB...on the smallish side, but we gotz bugs.

I have a hard time believing crawfish can be farmed in another hemisphere and then transported here while keeping them alive and healthy. Heck, even if you could somehow teleport them through the internet, you would lose 5% along the way...


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

SwampRat said:


> Just pick up a sack from HEB...on the smallish side, but we gotz bugs.
> 
> I have a hard time believing crawfish can be farmed in another hemisphere and then transported here while keeping them alive and healthy. Heck, even if you could somehow teleport them through the internet, you would lose 5% along the way...


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Dat's not an HEB crawfish...


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

i bought 70 lbs last weekend....very good sized and very alive. only a hand full from both sacks were dead.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

I bought 2 sacks last weekend. Very good size and for the first time ever, not one dead bug. HEB owns their crawfish farms and skip the middle man. Best price for great quality. You can't go wrong.


----------



## 99ford (May 14, 2007)

HEB has always been our goto because of price and quality....purging or cleaning kinda goes without saying but has always been a great choice for us.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

5 year old thread?


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

wow, 5 year old thread to the top. HEB has good bugs if you get them early enough.

BTW, HEB gets them bugs from Troy Landry from Swamp People. Least thats what the commercial says. Gonna get a sack soon.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

choooot it!!!!.....choooot...!!!!


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL.....off topic but I keep expecting to see Troy one day with a tiller handle on a Verado 300.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

WilliamH said:


> 5 year old thread?


NO wonder it was 99 cents. I was very puzzled to see that price. 
It goes to show how much the dollar has devaluated.....sad3sm


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

We got a sack from HEB in College Station when we were visiting our daughter. They were real small. We've been getting our sacks from a local place here, much bigger.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Troy is Da Man when it comes to crawfish, his business is handling hundreds of sacks a day.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Give the Noob break lol


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Mudbugs*

I picked up a sack and a third Saturday. They were field run (from small to giant) for $2.47 per pound. Only a handful were dead. Word is with the downturn in the oil patch and a lot fewer oil company crawfish boils and the mild winter they will get real cheap soon. The Law of Supply and Demand. Well see!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Got a sack not long ago, good size and only a few dead. They're cheaper than anywhere else down here.

TH


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Very good ones last Friday off 288 and shadow creek


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Prices usually start going down after Easter since that is the last big family, crawfish boil weekend in LA.


----------

